# How do you clean your Kongs?



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I've tried a bottle brush but it was too big. Dishwasher didn't get out all the goo. Tried scraping w a knife or straw. Soaked in steaming hot bubbly water. All to no avail! I have the kong binky and it has so many nooks and crevices!! Drat me for listening to the kids to buy that one. The classic ones aren't as hard to clean. 

Any tips?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Doggie toothbrush? They're angled so that might help reach the nooks and crannies, plus they come in different sizes.

I only have the classic Kongs and a bottle brush works well for those.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a puppy toothbrush... Good idea 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

For me, the dishwasher or my trusty Kong brush work.










--Q


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I soak them in water and then use a bottle cleaner/brush and then put them in the dishwasher.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Q-- where did u find that miraculous tool??? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually won it in a raffle basket at a dog show one time. I would think they might be available (or something similar) at one of the big box pet stores. Handy little thing!

--Q


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Oooo I'll check petsmart next time... I usually only go to my local mom n pop food shop which may be slightly farther away but I like to support small local businesses and get this... Their prices are *cheaper*!!! And many things they have that petsmart doesn't.. They literally have every brand of dog food!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I throw kongs into the dishwasher, just not heated dry. They generally come clean; I just have to spill out the water that accummulates inside.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

They're such a pain to clean. I usually soak in hot, soapy water, brush out as much as I can with a bottle brush, and then throw it in the dishwater and sometimes repeat. I haven't been able to find an easy, one step way.


----------

